# Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern



## Wiederanfänger (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Angelkollegen.

Um eines vorweg zu sagen. Ich bin nicht auf der "Geiz ist geil-Welle".

Für jede Sache auf der Welt gibt es vernünftige Preise.

Was mir auf einer Kutterfahrt mit der MS-Forelle aufgefallen war, ist der Hinweis auf ein Verzerverbot von mitgebrachten Getränken und Speisen.

Es gab an Bord reichlich Frühstück und auch Mittagessen.
Allerdings nur das, was die Manschaft als "lecker" befunden hat.

Was ist den mit solchen Menschen, die diese Art Essen nicht essen können ( Religion ) oder wollen ( Allergie oder Vegetarier)?

Mich störte es, dass ich dies erst an Bord gelesen habe.

Die Infp finde ich auch nicht auf der Seite der MS-Forelle.
Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu ungeschickt.

Wenn ich vorher weiss, dass ich nichts mit bringen darf, kannich entscheiden ob ich mitfahre oder nicht.

Wenn ich das erst an Bord erfahre, fühle ich mich überrumpelt.

Falls die 45 EUR für die Ausfahrt nicht reichen, so muss das Geld anders herein kommen.
Ich selber würde es bevorzugen, mehr Geld zu zahlen und essen und trinken zu können was mir bekommt.

In 10 Stunden bekommt man nämlich ne Menge Durst und Hunger.

Gibt es eingetlich bei den anderen Schiffen auch Vorschriften in diese Richtung?

Dann wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll mal eine Liste zu erstellen.

So wissen alle von Anfang an unter welchen Spielregeln man auf Meer fährt.

Dann kann keiner mehr an Bord meckern.

Ich werde, sollt eich noch einmal mit dem Kutter rausfahren den Kapitän vorher anrufen und bei der Buchung mich danach erkundigen.

Noch einmal zu Sschluss. Es geht nicht direkt ums Geld. Sondern darum, dass ich die Vorschriften geren vorher wüsste.

Gruß an alle Angelfreunde.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Jemir (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Rechtlich ein einfaches Ding. Der Reeder macht Dir ein Angebot und Du nimmst es durch die Buchung an. Alle nachträglichen Wunschvorstellungen brauchen Dich nicht zu interessieren. Im Zweifel könntest Du dem sagen Du isst Dein Zeug oder drehst wieder um und stellst den "Reisepreis" zzlg. Deiner Aufwendungen incl. Anfahrt usw. als Schadenersatz in Rechnung. Einigen "Unternehmern" ist scheinbar jedes Mittel Recht um Umsätze zu erpressen. Das die Kunden dann im Zweifel nie wieder kommen scheint diese Vollpfosten nicht zu interessieren. Manche denken halt nur von der Wand bis zur Tapete...


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzehrverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Alles klar Mann!|wavey:

Irgendwas zu meckern findet man ja immer, gelle?

Man(n) muss nur laaaaang genug suchen...:q


----------



## gambo (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

1. Man kann sich vorher telefonisch erkundigen|rolleyes

2. Wenn dem so ist das wer ne allergie etc. hat, wird bestimmt kein kapitän was dagegen haben wenn man sein eigenes essen mitbringt. (das gleiche natürlich bei der religion).


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

was hat das mit meckern zu tun.
wie schon angeführt kann es einige gründe gegen die verpflegung vom kutter geben.
warum soll das nicht gleich in den vertragsbestimmungen drinstehen, für jeden von vornherein ersichtlich?
und wenns nicht drinsteht dann gilts auch nicht.

antonio


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Tach auch !

"....Was mir auf einer Kutterfahrt mit der MS-Forelle aufgefallen war, ist der Hinweis auf ein Verzerverbot von mitgebrachten Getränken und Speisen....."
Darüber kann man endlos streiten, ich gönne den Jungs an Bord den kleinen "Nebenumsatz". Die wollen auch (über-)leben...!

"...Es gab an Bord reichlich Frühstück und auch Mittagessen.
Allerdings nur das, was die Manschaft als "lecker" befunden hat..."
Du hast natürlich auch die Möglichkeit Dir im Hafen ein 3 - 4 Sterne-Resataurant zu suchen und Dich so richtig edel & teuer verwöhnen zu lassen. Aufm Kutter gibt es solide Hausmannskost  ...und jegwelcher Kahn ist *kein* Restaurant  !

Was ist den mit solchen Menschen, die diese Art Essen nicht essen können ( Religion ) oder wollen ( Allergie oder Vegetarier)?
Die sagen dem Kapitän bescheid, essen was Sie mitgebracht haben *und gut isses!* So kenne ich das.
Niemand wird deswegen ohne Schwimmweste auf hoher See über Bord geworfen (...machs doch nicht komplizierter als es ist....!!).  |rolleyes

Mich störte es, dass ich dies erst an Bord gelesen habe.
Haste dem Kapitän auf See bescheid gesagt, daß der Hinweis auf seiner Homepage fehlt und Ihn gebeten dies zu ändern... *bevor* Du das hier im Netz verbreitet hast?  |kopfkrat

So wissen alle von Anfang an unter welchen Spielregeln man auf Meer fährt.
Typisch deutsch, zuerst lästern alle über zu viele Regeln & Gesetze & Verordnungen, und dann, bei der kleinsten Kleinigkeit, selber lautals neue Regelungen fordern.... |uhoh:  |uhoh:

Falls die 45 EUR für die Ausfahrt nicht reichen, so muss das Geld anders herein kommen.
Ich selber würde es bevorzugen, mehr Geld zu zahlen und essen und trinken zu können was mir bekommt.
= Restaurant / gemischtes Buffet zum Festpreis  |bigeyes  ...is aufm Kudda abba nich...!!!

Gibt es eingetlich bei den anderen Schiffen auch Vorschriften in diese Richtung?
Nachdem der zollfreie Verkauf (i. d. Regel) ausgefallen ist.... logisch, oder?

Ich werde, sollt eich noch einmal mit dem Kutter rausfahren den Kapitän vorher anrufen und bei der Buchung mich danach erkundigen.
Genau so macht man das eigenlich immer bevor man Reisen / Ausflüge bucht...

Nix für ungut... aber das mußte ich einfach los werden...  |wavey:


----------



## nowortg (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Hallo,
nimmst Du auch in eine Kneipe Dein eigenes Bier mit, weil Dir das dort angebotene nicht schmeckt? Die Kutterbesitzer können vom Fahrgeld alleine nicht überleben. Soweit ich weiß, wird auf den Seiten vieler Kutterbetreiber auf die vorhandene Gastronomie hingewiesen, von daher sollte selbstverständlich sein, dass man nur Bordeigene Verpflegung verzehrt.

Stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Bellyboater (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Es gibt da eine Sache, die ich nicht so ganz verstehe. Warum bring ich denn eigene Speisen mit, wenn Frühstück und Mittag im Preis mit drin sind?


----------



## Wiederanfänger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Hallo Fischgesindel,

bitte lass diesen Satz mit typisch deutsch.

Wenn irgeneiner in Italien oder Griechenland mit einer ähnlichen Situation konfrontiert würde, hieße es ja auch gleich => ja, ja die Italiener.

Ich habe gefragt, wie ihr das seht.

Da muss man auch mit den Antworten leben können.

Aber ich wollte nur fragen, ob das bei mehreren Kutter/ vielen/ allen so ist.

Ich bin selber in der Dienstleistungsbranche.

Meine Kunden zahlen sehr viel Geld für einen Tag.

Falls der Kaptitän das Geld braucht, kein Problem.

Mich würde dann alerdings der "echte" Fahrpreis interessieren.

Nochmal für alle.

Ich gebe gerne das Geld.

Ich bekomme ja auf etwas dafür.

Ja, man kann ( und sollte auf jeden Fall ) sich vorher erkundigen.

Da ich aber auf der MS-Forelle das erste mal das Thema gesehen habe, wusste ich nicht das es so etwas überhaupt gibt.

Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass ein Kutter wie ein Kino geführt wird.

Also bitte.

Nicht aufregen.

Ich habe nichts gegen die armen Kutterkapitäne/ Besatzungen.

Den Hinweis mit dem 3-4 Sterne Restaurant verstehe ich keider überhaupt nicht.

Ich esse viel lieber Hausmannskost. Oder wie am Freitag am Fehmaner-Strand ein paar kalte Frikadellen.


Also Fischgesindel, bitte nicht böse sein.

Hatte nur eine Frage gestellt. Allerdingshabe ich hier am Board die Tendenz zum Aufregen bein Thema Kutter und eventueller Kritik schon wahrgenommen.

Petri Heil

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Wiederanfänger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Hallo,

wenn !!! ich vorher weiss, dass das nicht erwünscht ist ( Verpflegung mit an Bord zu bringen)
dann mache ich das auch nicht.

Nur beim ersten mal wusste ich das nicht.

Aber hier sind ja sehr viele Angler im Vorfeld anscheinend immer top informiert.

Na ja, ich bin da wohl nicht so gut wie ihr.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## djoerni (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

so sehe ich das auch. wenn ich irgendwo eine tagestour buche, und das muss ich gerade im falle des oben genannten kutters meistens, so lese ich es im internet in der beschreibung recht deutlich heraus, dass die verpflegung inbegriffen ist. des weiteren würde es mir nie einfallen, egal auf welchem kutter, meine egtränke und lebensmittel selbst mitzunehmen. kenne es aus dem osten und aus dänemark, dass einige kutter nichts zu essen anbieten. auf dieses wird aber ausdrücklich hingewiesen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



gambo schrieb:


> 1. Man kann sich vorher telefonisch erkundigen|rolleyes
> 
> 2. Wenn dem so ist das wer ne allergie etc. hat, wird bestimmt kein kapitän was dagegen haben wenn man sein eigenes essen mitbringt. (das gleiche natürlich bei der religion).




Ganz genau so isses!

Sonst wird auch bei jedem Sheize hier im Board nachgefragt.
Wieso kann man(n) denn da nicht im Meeresbereich fragen, ob das erlaubt ist, oder nicht? #c


Und ich meine, dass grad bei der Forelle auf der Homepage steht, dass die Fahrt _*inklusive*_ Essen und Kaffe ist!

Ist ja fast, als wenn man in ein Restaurant geht und sein eigenes Getränk mitbringt.#q

Ich schnall echt ab.|rolleyes


Und, sollte jemand wirklich allergisch sein, auf belegte Brötchen, Kaffee oder was weiss ich denn, was Bernhard da serviert, dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der Skipper bestimmt nix dagegen hat, wenn derjenige Hochallergiker sein eigenes, koscheres Essen mitbringt.


Reden soll da ja oft helfen!|bla:#h



Aber an den TE mal ein kleiner Tipp: *Fahr nach Dänemark zum kuttern!*

Da ist's nämlich überall so, dass du dein eigenes Essen mitbringen musst!


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

jeder kapitän soll doch seinen nebenerwerb haben durch den "imbiß".
aber ich kann die leute nicht dazu zwingen.
der vergleich mit nem restaurant hinkt gewaltig das ist ein kutter und keine kneipe.
desweiteren sind die agb für jeden leicht ersichtlich bei ner onlinebestellung zum beispiel anzuzeigen.
ich kann nicht jedesmal wenn ich irgendwo was bestelle noch mal anrufen und mich nach den agb erkundigen, in meinen augen unzumutbar für beide seiten.

antonio


----------



## hans albers (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

moin

ich nehme immer ein bisschen eigenes zeugs mit,
da ich bei einigen kuttern  nach dem 
dritten magen- durchbruchs-kaffee 
oder dem obligatorischen erbseneintopf
manchmal lieber was anderes esse,
und  es ist mir da relativ schnuppe ,
ob man das darf oder nicht...

bin noch nie deswegen angesprochen worden...

man muss es ja nicht übertreiben

ich kaufe trotzdem meine brötchen und cola/bier 
aufm kutter..

ps
und das hat auch nichts mit 3 sterne küche zu tun

greetz
lars


----------



## Macker (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Ich Denke auch das Religion oder Gesundheit aussen vor sind, da werden alle Verständnis für haben. Aber Ich habe auch schon Sachen gesehen wo die Besatzung kein Verständnis hatte 
Was für mich auch Nachvollziehbar ist wenn Ich jetzt im Winter zb sehe In Laboe Werden die 10-12 Angler auf einen Kutter gelotst damit wenigstens 1 Schiff ausläuft und die Angler nicht nach hause geschikt werden müssen. Kann Ich durchaus Akzeptieren wenn die Crew meutert wenn alles mitgebracht wird. Ich habe selbst schon gesehen das Bierfässer und div Alkoholischr Getränke mitgebracht wurden.Letztes Jahr waren  2 Angler mit die hatten auf deutsch gesagt ein Kaltes Buffet in der Kühlbox.Wenn da 50 Mann aufm Kutter sind und 3 Piknick machen wird der Kapitän da wohl überweg sehen, wenn aber 3 von 12 Piknicken kommt er warscheinlich nicht mal auf eine Schwarze Null am ende des tages.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Wattwurm62 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Zitat: 
Ich gebe gerne das Geld. Was jammerste denn dann rum?
 
Ich bekomme ja auf etwas dafür. Sicher. Für ein paar Euros mehr sogar Essen +Trinken + Köder usw.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Hallo Wiederanfänger!
Alles ok, keine Aufregung.
Wollte nur meinen "Senf" dazu loswerden.

Petri Heil an allen Wassern !   |wavey:


----------



## XDorschhunterX (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Auch ich bin seit mehr als 15 Jahren begeisterter Meeresangler.
Das Thema Verpflegung auf den Kuttern hat mir bisher noch nie Probleme bereitet, da ich seit meiner ersten Kutterfahrt wußte, dass auf fast jedem Kutter irgendeine Form von Verpflegung angeboten wird, sei es Holsteiner/regionale Hausmannskost oder die Frikadelle/Bockwurst /Schmorwurst/Nackensteakvariante mit Brot oder Brötchen. Auch werden gen Suppen und Eintöpfe angeboten. Der Kapitän hat das Hausrecht auf dem Kutter und kann somit auch bestimmen was dort gemacht wird. Das den Kuttern durch den Wegfall der zollfreien Einkaufsmöglichkeit eine weitere Einnahmequelle wegfiel, ist der Gastronomiebetrieb das Einzige was noch Geld bringt, da dank gestiegener Ölpreise das Fahrgeld für Diesel und Wartung draufgeht.
Wie jemand schon richtig schrieb, würde auf dem Festland niemand in eine Kneipe/ Gaststätte seine eigenen Getränke oder Speisen mitbringen oder der Wirt ist laut Hausordnung ermächtigt ein Korkgeld zu erheben oder den entsprechenden des Hauses zu verweisen. Ich frag mich was die Diskusion soll.
Speziell für den Fall der MS Forelle, denn hier ist die Verpflegung schon im Fahrpreis enthalten, aber gut über Geschmäcker und Vorlieben läßt sich halt streiten. Sportfreunde und Kollegen, die sich an die Vorgaben des Käpt'ns nicht halten brauchen sich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn die Fangausbeute zurückgeht oder ausbleibt. Wenn der Käpt'n mitbekommt, dass sich jemand mitgebrachten Essen zwischen die Kiemen schiebt. Ich habe solche Aktioen selber schon miterlebt und kann darüber nur meinen Unmut äußern, die Devise Leben und Leben lassen trift hier wohl den Nagel auf den Kopf.#c:vik:


----------



## Fxxxxx (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> ...und jegwelcher Kahn ist *kein* Restaurant !...


 
Und deswegen sollten sie die Verpflegung auch lieber den Anglern selbst überlassen -weil ich gehe auf ein Angelkutter und nicht in ein Restaurant |rolleyes :m
Und es ist ja gerade so, dass die Verpflegung nicht inkluisive ist ??? sondern extra bezahlt werden muss ??? - oder wie ist das auf der Forelle ??? (weil lese gerade, dass sie im Fahrpreis inklusive sein soll). Wäre sie inklusive, dann könnte es dem Kapitän ja egal sein, ob die Leute ihr eigenes Zeugs futtern oder nicht.
Naja, mir sind sowieso die Kutterpreise allein schon viel zu hoch, so dass ich mir über die Verpflegungsfrage wohl nie Gedanken machen muss 

Aber mal ne andere Sache. Die Verpflegung der MS-Forelle ist doch sowas von schmausig #6, da gibs doch garnix zu meckern :m

*http://www.ms-forelle.de/grafik/gastro3.jpg*


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

ich bin ja nun auch von Zeit zu Zeit auf einigen Kutter unterwegs, aber ich habe noch nie Probleme wegen irgend etwas zu Essen welches ich mir mitgebracht habe gehabt.
Ich esse das was mir die Leute da vorsetzten und wenn ich beim angeln wieder Hunger bekomme, habe ich immer ein paar belegte Brote dabei.
Eine Flasche Wasser und ein paar kleine Kümmerling fehlen da auch nie. 
Wahrscheinlich kommt es darauf an, wie sich jeder Einzelne da benimmt.
Wie gesagt, ich hatte noch nie Probleme, deshalb verstehe ich die ganze Diskussion hier nicht. ;+;+


----------



## Skipper47 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Sei doch froh das du nicht noch die Getränke schleppen musst, es reicht doch schon das Angelgerödel wenn du dann noch ne Kiste Bier schleppen sollst ist das zuviel.#g


----------



## hans albers (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



> wenn du dann noch ne Kiste Bier schleppen sollst ist das zuviel.



:vik:

greetz
lars


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Wenn das Essen und Kaffe incl. sind bin ich noch lange nicht verpflichtet das auch zu essen.
Wenn er seinen Inclusivpreis kassiert hat, kann ihm doch völlig mumpe sein, wenn ein Gast sein mitgebrachten koscheren Hühnerhaxen verzehrt - oder verstehe ich was falsch?


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Dolfin schrieb:


> oder verstehe ich was falsch?


 

Nö das siehst Du eigendlich richtig. Nur die Kutterleute wissen ja auch, das nen Brötchen und Dein Mittag (bsp. Erbsensuppe) nicht den ganzen Angeltag satt macht. Also wirst Du logischerweise runter gehen und Dir noch was holen müssen. Da Du ja nichts mitnehmen darfst. Oder och nich, und hälst es mit Deinem Hunger aus.

Davon mal ab: Es geht dem TE ja nicht ums Geld und ob er es darf oder nicht darf. Sondern nur darum :::"Hätte/sollte man das nicht auf der HP von MS Forelle schreiben" ...

Ich meine Ja das könnte man...
Wie weiter oben schon jemand geschrieben hat, Ich buche doch nich und werde dann noch Tage am Telefon verbringen um alle Geflogenheiten auf dem Kutter zu erfahren...

#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wenn das Essen und Kaffe incl. sind bin ich noch lange nicht verpflichtet das auch zu essen.
> Wenn er seinen Inclusivpreis kassiert hat, kann ihm doch völlig mumpe sein, wenn ein Gast sein mitgebrachten koscheren Hühnerhaxen verzehrt - oder verstehe ich was falsch?



Sehe ich genau so wie du!
Wahrscheinlich geht es aber doch mehr um den mitgeschleppten Alkohol.
Und genau da habe ich schon wirklich traurige Sachen gesehen.
Bei manchen Anglern habe ich mich echt gefragt warum die sich überhaupt noch die Kosten für den Kutter ans Bein binden.
Meine Vermutung ging dann dahin, die brauchen eine Ausrede für Mutti!


----------



## Reisender (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Richtig ist doch, wenn der Besitzer es nicht möchte, es auch auf seiner Home zu schreiben. Denn seine Homepage ist ja da zu da um sich zu informieren und nicht nur tolle fang Fotos sich an zu schauen.

Also gehört das Verzehrverbot auch in die Homepage.


----------



## degl (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Also speziell der Bernhard (Skipper der Forelle) wird erst dann "allergisch" wenn sich die Leutz nen Kasten Bier mit an Bord bringen und wenn euch sein Frühstück und Mittagessen nicht schmeckt, so könnt ihr auch eure eingenen Butterbrote futtern.
Der Fahrpreis ist für alle gleich.
Ich habe erlebt, das das Frühstück solange auf den Tischen blieb, bis es Mittag gab..........man konnte sich jederzeit noch ein Brötchen nehmen

Und auf allen Kuttern steht der gleiche Hinweis

gruß degl

P.s. hatte immer ne Thermoskanne Kaffee mit, mir schmeckt i.d.R. der Kaffee auf den Kuttern nicht besonders(meißt etwas kräftig)


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Fritze schrieb:


> Und deswegen sollten sie die Verpflegung auch lieber den Anglern selbst überlassen -weil ich gehe auf ein Angelkutter und nicht in ein Restaurant |rolleyes :m
> 
> Hallo Fritze!
> ....neee lieber nicht. Erstens ist es viel bequemer und zweitens, so wie ich koche, esse ich doch lieber an Bord!    (...und mein Frauchen würde mir was husten =  |smash: )
> ...


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

es geht doch nicht darum ob es der käptn verbietet oder nicht sondern darum, daß es von vornherein ersichtlich ist.
was ist so schlimm daran, es auf der hp anzuzeigen.
und verbieten kann er es nicht,es sei denn er hat nen gastrobetrieb und keinen kutter.

antonio


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



antonio schrieb:


> es geht doch nicht darum ob es der käptn verbietet oder nicht sondern darum, daß es von vornherein ersichtlich ist.
> was ist so schlimm daran, es auf der hp anzuzeigen.
> und verbieten kann er es nicht,es sei denn er hat nen gastrobetrieb und keinen kutter.
> 
> antonio




du kannst davon ausgehen, das es ein Kutter mit Gastrobetrieb ist!
Da passt schon der Gesetzgeber auf.
Das ist genau so als wenn du zu einen Imbiss kommst, dich da an einen Tisch  stellst und dein Essen auspackst.
Mal sehen wie da der Betreiber reagiert.


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Knurri,
wenns nach mir ginge, würds auf nem Kutter gar keinen Alk geben. Weder vom Skipper noch aus der Reisetasche. Ich benötige zwar keinen Kutter mehr und mir ist es gleich. Es ist nur immer wieder das gleiche mit diesen Kameraden. Das hat mir vor 20 jahren den letzten Kick gegeben, mir ein eigenes Boot anzuschaffen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Knurri,
> wenns nach mir ginge, würds auf nem Kutter gar keinen Alk geben. Weder vom Skipper noch aus der Reisetasche. Ich benötige zwar keinen Kutter mehr und mir ist es gleich. Es ist nur immer wieder das gleiche mit diesen Kameraden. Das hat mir vor 20 jahren den letzten Kick gegeben, mir ein eigenes Boot anzuschaffen.



Meine Stimme hättest du.
Was ich da schon gesehen habe, ist mehr wie beschämend!


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



antonio schrieb:


> ....und verbieten kann er es nicht,es sei denn er hat nen gastrobetrieb und keinen kutter. antonio


 
Nochmal schuppige Grüße an alle!
Klar doch kann er es untersagen. Schließlich haste mit dem "Eintritt bezahlen" einen (Dienstleistungs-)Vertrag unter den "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingeungen des Kutters" abgeschlossen / akzeptiert. |bigeyes
...auch wenn Du Dir vorher nicht immer alles Kleingedruckte durchliest... |kopfkrat


----------



## Fxxxxx (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

wurde die Webseite der MS Forelle jetzt geheist ? |supergri

Kann mich nicht erinnern, vorhin auf der Seite überhaupt AGB gesehen zu haben |kopfkrat


Nu ist sie wieder da - AGB sehe ich aber trotzdem nicht *g*


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Knurri,
> Ich benötige zwar keinen Kutter mehr und mir ist es gleich. Es ist nur immer wieder das gleiche mit diesen Kameraden. Das hat mir vor 20 jahren den letzten Kick gegeben, mir ein eigenes Boot anzuschaffen.


 
Hallo!
Nu sei mal lieber froh, daß nicht jeder nen eigenen kleinen Kahn hat / sich leisten kann!
Stell Dir mal vor wie es auf der Ostsee / in den Häfen aussehen würde wenn dort 10.000de Angler-Mini-Kähne rumdümpeln würden... |bigeyes
Solche Sprüche kann sich wirklich nur der "privilegierte Norddeutsche" (wohnhaft mit einem Bein inner Ostsee) leisten. Ich bin wg. der bei mir immer knappen Euronen & der mind. 450 km Entfernung i. d. Regel auf Kutter angewiesen, auch wenn ich es mir (wir) hin & wieder mal leisten kann ein Kleinboot zu mieten. Und solche "wie-vor-20-Jahren-Alkohol-Ausfälle" wie Du Sie als Grund aufführst habe ich die letzten 8 - 10 Jahre nicht mehr erlebt (Einnzelfälle, d. h. *EINZELPERSONEN (!)*, ausgenommen). 

Habe fertisch & Petri ! |wavey:


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Nochmal schuppige Grüße an alle!
> Klar doch kann er es untersagen. Schließlich haste mit dem "Eintritt bezahlen" einen (Dienstleistungs-)Vertrag unter den "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingeungen des Kutters" abgeschlossen / akzeptiert. |bigeyes
> ...auch wenn Du Dir vorher nicht immer alles Kleingedruckte durchliest... |kopfkrat



ich les mir das kleingedruckte durch nur muß das auch sichtbar gemacht werden auf der hp z.bsp.
ob so eine klausel dann rechtens ist sei dahingestellt. in vielen agb's steht auch ein haufen müll der unzulässig ist.

antonio


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Fritze schrieb:


> wurde die Webseite der MS Forelle jetzt geheist ? |supergri Kann mich nicht erinnern, vorhin auf der Seite überhaupt AGB gesehen zu haben |kopfkrat Nu ist sie wieder da - AGB sehe ich aber trotzdem nicht *g*


 
Hallo!
Soweit ich weiß ist bei nem Internetauftritt das Aufführen der "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen" nicht erforderlich, wohl aber eine "Kontaktmöglichkeit" zum erfragen / anfordern.

Petrie allerseits!


----------



## snofla (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

bei unserem Holländischen Kutter wo wir immer mitfahren kannste alles futtern was du willst nur eines möchte er nicht und das ist halt auch verboten

Het is niet toegestaan eigen alcoholische dranken mee aan boord te nemen

und das finde ich ok,wenns halt ne Hülse sein muss kann ich Sie auch beim Käpten kaufen ne bisschen was verdienen soll der ja auch #h


----------



## brandungsbummler (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

is aber drauf mal auf anmelden klicken und was runter scrollen man siehe und staune unter punkt 13....


----------



## Wiederanfänger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Hallo Fischgesindel,

fand deinen EInwand mit demInternetauftritt sehr interessant.

Nach googlen fand ich dies hier:

"


 *Wie Sie Ihren Internetauftritt rechtssicher gestalten*


Hier eine Übersicht der Informationspflichten im Internet: 
*1. **Anbieterkennzeichnung
*a) B2C-Shop (Handel mit Endverbrauchern)
Folgende Angaben des Shop-Betreibers sind gesetzlich vorgeschrieben:
- Name, Anschrift (Postfach ist nicht ausreichend), Telefonnummer, 
E- Mail-Adresse,
- Aufsichtsbehörde, sofern behördliche Zulassung für die Tätigkeit 
vorgeschrieben ist
- Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer bzw. finanzamtsbezogene Steuernummer 
- Handelsregisternummer und zuständiges Amtsgericht sofern eine 
Eintragung im Handelsregister vorliegt. Entsprechendes gilt bei Eintra*-
gungen im Genossenschafts-, Vereins- oder Partnerschafts*register
- Juristische Personen müssen zusätzlich die gesetzlichen Vertreter 
(Geschäftsführer oder Vorstand) angeben.
- Angehörige von reglementierten Berufen, wie z.B. Apotheker, müssen 
zusätzliche Angaben zur offiziellen Berufsbezeichnung machen und auf 
berufsrechtliche Regeln und die z.B. zuständige Apothekerkammer 
hinweisen.

b) B2B-Shop (Handel mit Unternehmen)
Die Pflicht zur Anbieterkennzeichnung gilt ebenfalls.


*2. **Preisangaben
*a) B2C-Shop
Für den Endverbraucher müssen die Preise für Waren und Dienstleistungen eindeutig zuzuordnen, leicht erkennbar und deutlich lesbar sein. Die Preise müssen die Umsatzsteuer und sonstige Preisbestandteile (z.B. Überführungs*kosten) enthalten. Es ist ausdrücklich darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Umsatz*steuer und ggf. welche weiteren Preisbestandteile im Endpreis enthalten sind. Für alle Waren, die nach Gewicht, Volumen Länge oder Fläche angeboten werden, ist der Grundpreis anzugeben.

Liefer- und Versandkosten sind der Höhe nach anzugeben. Ein bloßer Hinweis lediglich darauf, dass Nebenkosten anfallen, ist nicht ausreichend.

b) B2B-Shop
Für Geschäfte zwischen Unternehmen ist die Angabe von Nettopreisen ausreichend. Dann muss aber sichergestellt sein, dass das Angebot nur für Unternehmer zugänglich ist (z.B. durch Registrierung nach Vorlage einer Gewerbeanmeldung)

...


"

Da steht noch mehr auf der Seite.

Interessant finde ich den Abschnitt:

" 

Für den Endverbraucher müssen die Preise für Waren und Dienstleistungen eindeutig zuzuordnen, leicht erkennbar und deutlich lesbar sein.

"

Wäre es an dieser Stelle nötig Einschränkungen aufzuführen?

Oder ist es so wie Nurri schreibt, dass ein Kutter auch als 
Restaurant ( zumindest teilweise ) anerkannt werden kann?

Hier wird ja mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen argumentiert.

Degl schreibt:

"

Und auf allen Kuttern steht der gleiche Hinweis

"

Ich bin bis jetzt zwar nicht oft mit einem Kutter rausgefahren, aber mir ist es nur bei der MS-Forelle aufgefallen.

Ich kann es aber definitiv bei den anderen Kutter übersehen haben.

Irren ist menschlich.

Danke an die ganzen Meinungen hier.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Soweit ich weiß ist bei nem Internetauftritt das Aufführen der "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen" nicht erforderlich, wohl aber eine "Kontaktmöglichkeit" zum erfragen / anfordern.
> 
> Petrie allerseits!



da liegst du aber falsch.wenn noch zudem über die hp ein vertrag zustande kommen kann, also eine bestell/buchungsmöglichkeit besteht, sind sehrwohl die agb klar und deutlich sichtbar zu machen.

antonio


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



antonio schrieb:


> da liegst du aber falsch.wenn noch zudem über die hp ein vertrag zustande kommen kann, also eine bestell/buchungsmöglichkeit besteht, sind sehrwohl die agb klar und deutlich sichtbar zu machen. antonio


 
ok, wenn dem erwiesenermaßen so is ... ergebe ich mich...  :q


----------



## Fxxxxx (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Soweit ich weiß ist bei nem Internetauftritt das Aufführen der "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen" nicht erforderlich, wohl aber eine "Kontaktmöglichkeit" zum erfragen / anfordern.
> 
> Petrie allerseits!


 

Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. War nur darüber verwundert, dass auf irgendwelche Angaben und AGB verweisen wird, die für mich erstmal auf die Ferne nicht einsehbar gewesen sind. Und wenn jemand online seine Dienstleistungen anbietet, dann sollte er auch schon umfassend informieren (was hier ja auch gemacht wird, siehe weiter unten).
Und wegen den Fragemöglichkeiten - fragen kann man erst, wenn sich überhaupt einem die Frage stellt. Für mich wäre es bisher das normalste gewesen, dass ich Verpflegung mitnehmen kann. Also danach hätte ich jetzt nicht gefragt.
Sollte ich nu erstmal einen Fragenkatalog aufstellen?
Brauche ich Schwimmweste oder nicht? Kann ich eigene Schwimmwesten benutzen? Brauche ich angeln oder nicht? Kann ich eigene Angeln nutzen? Also da würden mir dann doch sehr sehr viele Fragen einfallen.

Ich bin bisher nur auf dieser Seite gewesen:
http://www.ms-forelle.de/
und habe mich gewundert, wo einige ihre Infos her haben und wo man dort auf anmelden klicken kann |kopfkrat |supergri

Bis ich dann diese Seite gefunden habe:
http://www.hochseeangeln-ms-forelle.de/

:m und da steht dann doch ausführlich und vorbildlich alles, was nach Wunsch des Hausherrs gemacht werden darf und was nicht.


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Hehe, das Problem mit den zwei Seiten hatte Ich auch bis ebend... So ja denn, steht da ja nur das es verboten ist Getränke an Board zu schleppen...
Wenn Der TE auf der Forelle aber nen Schild gesehen hat wo "ESSEN" draufstand, dann sollte man das mal nachtragen.


----------



## Fxxxxx (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



antonio schrieb:


> da liegst du aber falsch.wenn noch zudem über die hp ein vertrag zustande kommen kann, also eine bestell/buchungsmöglichkeit besteht, sind sehrwohl die agb klar und deutlich sichtbar zu machen.
> 
> antonio


 

Das muss man noch mal genauer ausführen. Grundsätzlich benötigt man keine AGB !

AGB sind nur vorformulierte Vertragsbedingungen. 

Und jetzt kommt der Hasenfuß --> Verwendet ein Anbieter nun solche vorformulierten Vertragsbedingungen, also AGB, dann werden diese *nur dann* Bestandteil des Vertrages, wenn der Anbieter vor bzw. bei Vertragsabschluss deutlich erkennbar auf sie hingewiesen hat und sie zur Durchsicht angeboten hat. 

§§305 ff BGB


----------



## antonio (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

dann benötige ich aber andere konkrete vertragsbedingungen,und die müssen dann klar ersichtlich sein.

antonio


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

#d#d#d#d#d und das alles für ein bisschen kaffee und belegte brötchen #d#d#d#d#d


----------



## hajobu (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Also, auf der Homepage besagten Fischkutters kann ich auch nicht ersehen, dass ich mir nichts zusätsliches zu Essen mitbringen darf. Es wird auf Frühstück und Mittagessen hingewiesen, die im Preis enthalten sind und das war es. Wenn ich nachmittags noch ein Butterbrot oder irgendwas anderes essen will, warum sollte ich es nicht mitbringen dürfen.? Ersichtlich ist dieses nun mal nicht. Und, Angelfreunde,-----45,- Euro sind ja auch kein Geld, anscheinend jedenfalls. Rechnet das mal zwei, dann sind das mal eben 90,- Mark, und das ist meines Erachtens 'ne Menge Geld. Sorry, aber ich sehe es nun mal so


----------



## Fxxxxx (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



antonio schrieb:


> dann benötige ich aber andere konkrete vertragsbedingungen,und die müssen dann klar ersichtlich sein.
> 
> antonio


 

Wieso willst du überhaupt irgendwelche Bedingungen ? Für das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages reichen zwei einfache übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen aus. Punkt aus und vorbei.
Für den Rest gibts die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen.

Bei den AGB gehts doch nur darum, dass der Anbieter vorformuliert, das bestimmte von ihm gestellte Bedingungen Bestandteil des Vertrages werden. Beim Vertragschluss muss er dann auf die AGB hinweisen.
Gibt es nun keine AGB und der Anbieter will eine bestimmte Bedingung geltend machen, dann muss er bei den Vertragsverhandlungen diese Bedingung einbringen.

Gibs solche AGB nicht und der Anbieter bringt auch bei Vertragsschluss keine Bedingungen ein, dann gibs halt auch keine solchen Bedingungen. ist doch alles gaaaanz einfach |supergri


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

nachdem der zollfreie einkauf weggefallen ist wurde auf jedem kudder " die schwimmende gaststätte " deklariert! das nu schon ne ganze zeit her! wenn mal ne scheibe brot verzehrt wird kreht kein hahn nach! aber ich sach mal bei den kosten die für so nen tripp entstehen kann ich mir nach frühstück und middach noch logger ne friko leisten ( oder belegtes brötchen ) da kommt es auf 5€ nu garnicht drauf an!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

aber es gibt ja auch menschen die reiten noch auf dem letzten stückchen mist#h


----------



## Fxxxxx (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Achso, wollte ich noch schreiben - hehe, weil einige das wohl vergessen.

Wie schon gesagt, kommt ein Vertrag ja durch zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen zustande. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das viele Kunden sich als Bittsteller degradiert sehen und die gesamte Vertragsgestaltung dem Anbieter überlassen.
.
Jungs, bei der Vertragsgestaltung wirken beide Seiten mit - auch ihr könnt "Bedingungen" usw. stellen und einbringen. Entweder der Anbieter nimmt die an oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann keine übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung und somit kein Vertrag.
Ich habe Verkäufern auch schon AGB - Klauseln rausgestrichen - und der Verkäufer hat eingelenkt, weil er verkaufen wollte :m


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Nettes Thema ... mit der Thematik hatte ich auch schon zu tun, nachdem ich mir nachmittags mal eben noch ein belegtes Brötchen eingeholfen habe, weil ich einfach Hunger hatte!

Und zwar hatte ich in dem Moment Hunger - nicht eine Stunde vorher und nicht eine Stunde danach.

Den "Anranzer" vom Käptn habe ich dann aber auch ganz schnell abgewürgt mit den Worten "Na denn ... hätte ich jetzt gern eine Bratwurst im Brötchen bitte."

Das selbe ist mir mit Getränken dort passiert. Entweder Bier oder Cola. Ich trinke kein Alkohol - auf dem Kutter (wo ich ohnehin mit meinem Magen zu kämpfen habe/hatte) schon gar nicht und nach Zuckerwürfeln in der Flasche (Cola also) war mir schlicht nicht in dem Moment. Also habe ich meine Flasche Wasser aus der Tasche geholt und das getrunken, wonach mir in dem Moment war.

Wenn der Skipper nicht für eine halbwegs vernünftige Versorgung sorgen kann (und Wasser in Flaschen gehört für mich einfach schlicht dazu), dann darf er sich nicht wundern, wenn seine Gäste auf eigene Verpflegung umstellen.

Und weil der Vergleich mit der Kneipe hier kam: wenn der Wirt keine Speisen anbietet, die mir schmecken - ich aber Hunger habe, kann ich jederzeit aufstehen, zum Türken um die Ecke dackeln, mir einen Döner einhelfen und zurück in die Kneipe zu meinem Bier, Wasser, what ever gehen.

Macht das mal auf dem Kutter...

Keiner hat ein Problem damit, dass der Skipper mit dem Verkauf von Verpflegung Geld verdienen will. Soll er ruhig tun. Aber dann muss eine Mindestauswahl vorhanden sein! Er kann nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder unisono Kasernenessen haben will.

Ich selbst habe kein Problem mit der obligatorischen Erbsensuppe aus der Büchse. Ich habe aber einige Bekannte, den würde es den Magen umdrehen. Was machen die dann?


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

oh nee ich lach mich bald schlapp! wer auf einen kudder geht weiß das das klo nicht wie in einem 3 sterne hotel ist! man kann dort was essen ( frühstück brötchen mit belach und kaffee und middags  erbsensuppe oder gutes mittagessen ).
beim karpfen angeln hab ich nur ne büchse mit geschmack und muss in den busch k....... en , das selbe in den dünen. 
wo ist nun das problem?? manchmal komme ich mir auf nen kudder wie im 5 sterne hotel vor! bekomme was ich benötige und kann was von mir lassen wenn nötig! 
habe auch noch nicht erlebt das kein wasser vor ort war |jump:


----------



## Hechtpeter (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Angelkollegen.
> 
> Um eines vorweg zu sagen. Ich bin nicht auf der "Geiz ist geil-Welle".
> 
> ...


----------



## caddel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Wiederanfänger schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Angelkollegen.
> ...


----------



## schwerinchris (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Moinsen Leude,

ist echt mal ein Thema was mich schon immer interessiert hat.
Vor ungefähr 18 Jahren hatte ich meinen ersten Anranzer in Bezug auf mitgebrachtes Essen. Damals noch mit DUTY FREE Einkauf.|rolleyes

Mann lernt ja dazu und war dann beim nächsten Törn klüger.

Dann mal eine Feirtagsfahrt in Wismar auf nem Kutter der früher mal in Heiligen hafen fuhr. 
Damals waren einige Angler meine Gäste.
An so `nem Männertag packte dann auch einer von uns sein Bierchen aus und beim Ansetzen kam auch schon die unfreundliche donnernde Ansage aus dem Lautsprecher
" Wenn nich augenblicklich das Bier weg ist, dann kannste gleich von Bord gehen".#q

Tierisch peinlich das Ganze für mich.

Genau wie die Ansage in Büsum " Faßt hier mal an der Brücke mit an oder wollt ihr hier bleiben !". In entsprechendem Ton natürlich.#q

Diese Kutter haben mich nie wider gesehen.

Mit einigen Kuttern fahre ich regelmäßig und auch gerne und 
freue mich eigentlich, daß es überhaupt was zum futtern bekomme.


Ich finde im höflichen Umgangston auf Verzehrregeln hingewiesen zu werden, ist doch die bessere Lösung.
Das ist hier meiner Meinung nach das Problem.

Grüße an den Themenstarter und lass Dir das Kutterangeln nicht vermiesen. 
Dauert manchmal ne Weile bis man sein Boot gefunden hat:m


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

kann mich noch an die 2 dorschpokalausfahrten erinnern, was bei welcher war, weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, aber da gab es schoko- und müsliriegel, deren verfallsdatum bei mind. jedem 2. abgelaufen war, da gab es getränkeflaschen, die mit nem schmierigen abwaschlappen "gesäubert" wurden, damit man erkannte, was in den flaschen ist. ( außer beim bier, das war neu  )da wurde das licht in der "kombüse" gelöscht usw. das sind dann eben manchmal auch dinge, die einen vom verkaufsstand der kuttereigner fernhalten können.


----------



## djoerni (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

finde es komisch das hier fast ausschließlich schlechte komentare gepostet werden. gute errinerungen werden als selbstverständlich hingenommen. schlechte kaputtgeredet.


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

bsp: letzter dorschpokal, ein sehr freundliches und sehr bemühtes besatzungsmitglied, der das freundliche nach einem anranzer durch seinen kapitän doch sehr reduzierte bzw. "unauffälliger gestaltete".
vorletzter dorschpokal: sauberer speiseraum, bemühter smutje, aber eben z.b. das problem mit den zwischensnacks 
vom problem mit wechselgeld bei bisher jeder meiner kutterfahrten spreche ich jetzt mal nicht weiter.


----------



## noworkteam (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

ich weiss nicht wo das problem ist,...
a. ein informelles und nachfragendes gespräch vorab sollte eigentlich standard sein, somit keine probleme
b. wenn ich sowieso schon das fressen mit dem ticket bezahle, kann der sack auf der brücke blöcken wie er will, geht mir achtern vorbei.
c. wenn der kapitän ausrastet wenn die kisten an bord geschleppt werden, vollstes verständnis, das brauche ich selbst auf einer mehrtagesfahrt nicht. angeln oder saufen?
d. merke: je höher im norden desto derber die Ansage..

PS ich werde nie vergessen, wie mich letztes jahr der ostfriesische bauer angebrüllt hat, als ich entspannt zugeschaut hatte, wie seine kühe durch ein fälscherweise offenes stallgatter sich von dannen gemacht hatten.

ich sage immer meinen mitfahrern (teilw. gästen): ihr fahrt angeln...mehr nicht..luxus gibt´s zuhause...und wenn das einfache essen nicht schmeckt, dann habt ihr nicht alles gegeben...

gruß


----------



## djoerni (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

natürlich habe ich auch schon schlechte erfahrungen auf kuttern gemacht. aber da fährt man einmal hin und lässt es dann. kenne an der deutschen küste drei kutter mit denen man ohne bedenken und ohne zweifel mitfahren kann. bei denen gibt es auch die von dir genannten probs nicht. ist für neulinge natürlich schwierig das herauszufinden, aber wenn man mal genauer berichte etc liest, kann man sich schonmal den einen oder anderen kutter raussuchen bzw. abschminken.


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

positive kutter können ruhig auch namentlich genannt werden, oder hast du angst, keinen platz mehr zu bekommen?


----------



## djoerni (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

nö das nicht. dafür schreibe ich den/die namen hier zu oft
heiligenhafen: ms karoline und ms seho. super service und essen, tolle crew.
laboe: ms langeland 1. wie oben nur das essen nicht ganz so abwechslungsreich.


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

wie gesagt wegen kleinkram wird hier gemeggert ! in dk piss ich an der reeling vom kudder! und trink nen blondes für nen € ! |gaehn:


----------



## Reisender (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> wie gesagt wegen kleinkram wird hier gemeggert ! in dk piss ich an der reeling vom kudder! und trink nen blondes für nen € ! |gaehn:



Und das alles Freihändig....:vik:


----------



## Quappenjäger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## KlickerHH (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Ich will auch mal meinen Senf los werden. Ich kann die Kutterkapitäne verstehen. Das Geld muss ja irgendwo herkommen. Früher gab es den zollfreien Einkauf. Da haben die sich schon mit den Kippen die Taschen vollgesteckt. Dann noch Schnaps obendrauf und der Urlaub in der DomRep war gesichert. Heute gibt es diesen Vorzug ja nur noch für EU-Angestellte. Manche sind halt gleicher als gleich.......(G.Orwell lässt grüssen). Ich halte es immer so, dass ich Essen und Trinken mitnehme und trotzdem aufm Kutter was kaufe. An kalten Tagen geht nix übern Grog und ne heisse Suppe mit Wuärst. Bisher hat sich niemand beschwert.

P.S. Wer im Angelladen in Heiligenhafen Zubehör kaufen kann, der kann sich auch das Essen aufm Kutter leisten....


----------



## Wattwurm62 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Und wer es sich nicht leisten kann, weil er jeden Extracent umdrehen muss, soll sich mit Kniften und Kaffee an den Kanal setzen. #c


----------



## Wiederanfänger (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

allgemein noch einmal mein Hinweis:

Es ging um die Information, die ich nicht vorher kannte!!!

Wie hier schon richtig geschrieben wurde, steht es auf der Internetseite der MS Forelle.

Allerdings muss man es vorher suchen.

Da ich aber nicht vorher wusste, dass es solche EInschränkungen geben kann ( muss ) habe ich danach nicht gesucht.

Und noch eine Anmerkung:

" 

Zitat:

Und wer es sich nicht leisten kann, weil er jeden Extracent umdrehen muss, soll sich mit Kniften und Kaffee an den Kanal setzen.

"

Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage, nicht jeden Euro umdrehen zu müssen.
Es geht nur um die Sache an sich.

Nochmals danke für die angeregte Diskussion.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Ich bin das erste Mal vor gut 25 Jahren zum Hochseeangeln gefahren. Schon da war selbstmitgebrachtes Essen und Trinken nicht wirklich erlaubt. Vielleicht nicht überall aber auf meinen Schiffen. Nun wundert es mich, warum sich jetzt immer noch darüber geärgert wird. Wenn ich so ein Dienstleister wäre, würde ich es nicht anders machen. Ist doch mein Geld und mir schenkt auch niemand was..


----------



## Wiederanfänger (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Hallo Wattwurm,

ich habe mich vorher nicht erkundigt. Grund habe ich genannt.

War mein Fehler.

Ich habe aber auch nur gefragt, ob das überall so ist.

Ich möchte ehrlich gesagt dem Kapitän nichts schenken.

Für seine Arbeit bekommt er einen gerechten Lohn ( wir sind ja nicht im Bankenwesen )

Ich will den Kapitän bezahlen.

Geschenke bekommen Freunde.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Gut... Dann weißt Du ja in Zukunft bescheid, wenn Du nochmal nen Törn buchst. Wünsche fürs nächste Mal fette Beute. #h


----------



## Wiederanfänger (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Hallo Wattwurm,

she ich genau so.

Un die fette Beute ( also etwas mehr als man essen kann ) wünsche ich jeden Angler.

P.S. Ich habe ja letzte Woche ohne großen Erfolg versucht ein paar Dorsche zu fangen.
Es war alles voll mit kleinen. Da ist hoffentlich in 1-2 Jahren wieder mal mehr Fisch in der Ostsee.

Ach ja, auch eine Aalmutter, ca. 30cm die richtig Dick voll Laich ( so denke ich zumindest ) war mit dabei.

Durften alle wieder schwimmen.

Was mich ärgerte war die Info die ich vorher im Angelladen bekommen hatte.
Es soll ein Fischfabrikschiff 4 Tage im Fehmarn herum gefahren sein, dass die Dorsche auf dem Weg in !!! die Laichgebiete abgefangen hat.
Da war dann nicht mehr so viel im Wasser zu finden.


Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Wattwurm62 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Und aus diesem Grund habe ich die Hochseefischerei auf Dorsch auch aufgegeben..


----------



## BB-cruiser (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Moin verzichte einfach auf ein paar Ausfahrten und von den gesparten Geld kaufst Du Dir ein Belly Boot .das hat verschiedene Vorteile du bestimmst wann du rausfährst ,du kannst essen und trinken wann und wieviel du willst und das mit den Kutterkapitänen hat sich in naher Zukunft auch erledigt ,dazu muß ich allerdings sagen leider, teilweise aber auch selbst schuld.P.s. bei einem Belly Boot ist die Reling auch nicht zu so hoch falls du mal :v mußt


----------



## Hechtpeter (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Aber eine super Diskussion ohne derbe Spitzen

Gruß Peter


----------



## Platte (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Was mich ärgerte war die Info die ich vorher im Angelladen bekommen hatte.
> Es soll ein Fischfabrikschiff 4 Tage im Fehmarn herum gefahren sein, dass die Dorsche auf dem Weg in !!! die Laichgebiete abgefangen hat.
> Da war dann nicht mehr so viel im Wasser zu finden.
> 
> ...


Wer hat dir denn den Mist erzählt?


----------



## powercat (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> kann mich noch an die 2 dorschpokalausfahrten erinnern, was bei welcher war, weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, aber da gab es schoko- und müsliriegel, deren verfallsdatum bei mind. jedem 2. abgelaufen war, da gab es getränkeflaschen, die mit nem schmierigen abwaschlappen "gesäubert" wurden, damit man erkannte, was in den flaschen ist. ( außer beim bier, das war neu  )da wurde das licht in der "kombüse" gelöscht usw. das sind dann eben manchmal auch dinge, die einen vom verkaufsstand der kuttereigner fernhalten können.


 
stimmt, da war ich auch bei....köstlich! das licht unter deck wurde abgeschaltet und der mann am tresen bediente mit taschenlampe!(es wäre zu teuer den zusatzmotor laufen zu lassen #d) aber bei der veranstaltung hatten einige leute ihre butterbrote und sektpüllekes dabei und der kaptain hat darüber (dafür aber über alles andere) nicht gemeckert. viellecht hatte er es vor lauter meckern und rumnörgeln gar nicht bemerkt

und zu thema getränke mitbringen...
den begriff "korkengeld" gibt es schon solange ich mit einem kutter rausfahre! da gibt/gab es sogar mal auflistungen auf kuttern, was man an "strafgeld" zu entrichten hat, wenn 
ma(n)n mit selbst mitgebrachten "harten" getränken an bord beim trinken erwischt wurde. die info stand dann an bord im aufenthaltsraum an den wänden auf kleinen tafeln!
essen war nie ein problem, aber bei den schnäpsen hörte dann der spass auf!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verzerverbot eigener Getränke und Speisen auf Kuttern*

Hallo Angler,

das mit dem Korkgeld finde ich komplett in Ordnung.

Alleine schon, um die Anzahl der nicht mehr zurechnungsfähigen zu begrenzen.

Ich trinke auch echt gern emal ein Bier.

Auch mal eins zuviel.

Aber die Angelzeit ist mir dafür absolut zu schade.

Jetzt könnte man ja sagen, wenn ich nichts will sollen die anderen doch ruhig.

Das wäre auch in meinem Sinne.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber: Wenn ich dann angst um meine Gesundheit haben muss, weil diese Helden mit den Pilkern oder anderen Dingen mit Haken um sich werfen ist der Spaß vorbei.

Mal ehrlich. Jeder sollte allgemeinauf einem Kutter ein bischen Rücksicht nehmen.

Bei meiner letzten Ausfaht habe ich 2 "Frischlinge" im Thema angeln dabei gehabt.

Einer davon wurde massiv von einem "erfahrenen" Angler angemacht, weil die Schnur in seinen Bereich kam.

Das der erfahrene Angler die ganze Zei tüber seine Schnur in allen möglichen andren Schnüren hatte, war dem egal.

Nach kurzer Erklärung meinerseits ging es aber friedlich weiter.

Ist wie überall im Leben. Stehen die Menschen zu dicht aufeinander wird meistens kritisch.

Also, last die Kapitäne ihr Geld für die richtigen Dinge verdienen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------

